# K.Loud Rebuildable dripper tank thingy



## BumbleBee (19/4/15)

Looks interesting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (19/4/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Looks interesting




I wonder what the flavor is like with that tiny chamber, looks like a contender. There's a thread about this atty on the forum, just cant seem to find it now.


----------



## DoubleD (19/4/15)

DoubleD said:


> I wonder what the flavor is like with that tiny chamber, looks like a contender. There's a thread about this atty on the forum, just cant seem to find it now.



FT has them now too:
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013053/2279000-k-loud-styled-rba-rebuildable-atomizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/15)

DoubleD said:


> I wonder what the flavor is like with that tiny chamber, looks like a contender. There's a thread about this atty on the forum, just cant seem to find it now.


Todd seems to think it's a flavour chaser's dream. I'm just wondering if it's practical to open the airflow up on the holes going through the tank section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/4/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Todd seems to think it's a flavour chaser's dream. I'm just wondering if it's practical to open the airflow up on the holes going through the tank section.



Dammit, I just watched the review lol 

Well if it's flavor is as good as he says it is, I'm all for it


----------

